# السيطرة على محركات الدي سي



## الطريق (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته 
عندي موطور يعمل على 24 فولت دي سي اريد دائرة الكترونية بسيطة تسيطر على اتجاه دوران المحرك اي مرة الى الامام ومرة الى الخلف علما ان الموطور يعمل على دفع سيارة تنضيف وتصل سعته الى حوالي 80 امبير 
وشكرا


----------



## zamalkawi (2 أكتوبر 2009)

هل تريد التحكم بالسرعة؟
لاحظ أن مع هذا التيار العالي ستكون الدائرة غالية الثمن
ما هو الدخل للدائرة الإلكترونية؟ أي من أين تحصل الدائرة الإلكترونية على أوامر الحركة؟


----------



## دانة-البحرين (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*يعطيك الف عافيه على هالموضوع.....1*​


----------



## جاسم عبد الستار مك (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ---- انا اعمل على تصميم دوائر تحكم سرة الماطورات الدي سي الصغيرة واتجاه الحركة ؟ اعتقد ان مثل هذا الماطور يحتاج الى ثايرستورات وبور ترانسستر عالية الحمل لنجاح هكذا دائرة سلامي للجميع*


----------



## eng_zez00 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

بالنسبه لاتجاه الحركه كل ما تحتاجه هو دائره H Bridge وهي سهله ولا تحتاج اكثر من 2 Relay او 4 حسب التصميم 
طبعا يرجي مراعاه الامبير والفولت عند اختيار ال Relay وتكون بذالك هي Power Circuit

اما Control Circuit تحتاج Power Transistors و Controller يكون من اختيارك 

لتحكم في السرعه استخدم PWM (Plus Width Modulation) ولكن استخدم Power MOSFET بدلا من الRelay في H-Bridge


----------



## farisko (22 يناير 2011)

:77::77::77::77::77:ششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## andaziar_85 (23 يناير 2011)

*The H-Bridge Circuit*

The H-Bridge Circuit






A circuit known as the H-bridge (named for its topological similarity to the letter "H") is commonly used to drive motors. In this circuit (depicted in Figure above)
two of four transistors are selectively enabled to control current flow through a motor. 
The H-Bridge with Left-to-Right Current Flow




As shown in Figure an opposite pair of transistors (Transistor One and Transistor Three) is enabled, allowing current to flow through the motor. The other pair is disabled, and can be thought of as out of the circuit.

By determining which pair of transistors is enabled, current can be made to flow in either of the two directions through the motor. Because permanent-magnet motors reverse their direction of turn when the current flow is reversed, this circuit allows bidirectional control of the motor.


----------



## احمد المهندسس (26 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على دائرة الكترونية تعمل كمفتاح


----------



## ahmed es (29 ديسمبر 2011)

اخى تأكد مرة اخرى من التيار لان 80 امبير عالية جدا حتى بالنسبة لسيارة لأن هكذا محرك 1920 وات

المهم بالنسبة ليار عالى هكذا أعتقد انه من الصعب العمل على H-Bridge لصعوبة وجود ترانزستور يتحمل 80 امبير المهم إبحث عن شئ يسمى ال double converter وهى مجموعة من الثايرستورات تعمل كموحدات فى الإربع اتجاهات للموتور ينكنك بها الفرملة والدوران فى اى من الإتجاهين وهى تمكنك ايضا من ارجاع القدرة الى المصدر وهى مفيدة فى محكات كبيرة كهذه

لكن ارجوج تأكد مرة اخرى من هذا الرقم 80 امبير لانى اشك ان تقوم شركة بتصميم محرك 24 فولت مع امبير اعلى بهذه الدرجة لأنه من الأفضل ان تقوم بتصميم المحرك على فولت اعلى 300 او 400 فولت


----------

